# Fishcat Panther Pontoon boat



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Fishcat Panther Pontoon boat, I bought this summer at cabelas used only 3 times, I have everything oars, flippers, net, even a set of waders if you want them. I am asking $500. send me a PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD!


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Why would you sell


----------

